# F2 Cockapoos what does yours look like and do they shed?



## flowers

Hi 
I have the chance to get an F2 Cockapoo puppy but I was searching originally for an F1. Our daughter has mild asthma so we have been looking for a dog that will not shed. I wondered if I could please get some advice about getting an F2 firstly can they shed and secondly what can they look like? I would love to see pictures of F2s if possible please. This particular puppy is beautiful and has a soft wavy coat, the parents are both F1 Cockapoos and they both have gorgeous wavy soft coats so I wonder if the chances are this puppy will resemble the parents.
I would be ever so grateful for any advice relating to F2s and pics if possible please as I have to make a decision pretty fast.
Thank you


----------



## RuthMill

Welcome. Firstly are you happy that the breeder has carried out all the relevant health tests to ensure your puppy is healthy?

I have an F1 and an F2 completely different coats but neither have the curly type and I'm lucky that they don't drop hairs around the house or on furniture or clothing. The downside of this is matts and the grooming required to maintain a matt free coat (small price to pay in my eyes).

All dogs even supposed "non-shedders" shed hair, whilst brushing, bathing, grooming etc and some will drop hairs or leave hairs around your home. Some people have found that their puppies shed a bit but when the adult coat comes in from 8 months on, the shedding stops. It's really difficult to tell, generally the curlier the coat the less chance of shedding. Although I have two exceptions to the rule.

Most will agree its best to let an asthmatic meet the dog and see how they get on, it can often be the dander or saliva that causes the problem and not the actual hair. Can your daughter go to see the pups or spend some time at the breeders to see how she gets on?

Others on here have bough air purifiers to help too when they've introduced a pup to their home. 

This is Nina, my f2 after a groom so her coat is quite short but her hair is quite straight.. She got her first matt a few weeks ago and her coat texture is starting to change and become more fleece like, whereas it has been very soft and silky to date..


----------



## flowers

Hi RuthMill, Nina is gorgeous she looks like she is smiling in that picture. As far as I am aware both parents of the puppy have had the relevant health checks but we definitely do need to take our daughter to spend time with the puppy. maybe I am rushing into things because she is gorgeous looking and so are both the parents but I know all puppies are gorgeous and ai don't want to make a mistake. Arghhhhhhhh.


----------



## RuthMill

Don't rush into it, it's very easy to fall in love with a cute puppy, in fact it's impossible not to. Take your daughter along and see how she gets on.

Have you any puppy pictures?


----------



## Cat 53

Def take your daughter to visit and make sure she only sees and spends time with the puppy you are interested in. Not the parents and not the siblings, otherwise you won't know what she reacts to, if she reacts. Should this not be the dog for you, try a mini schnauzer. Or a poodle proper. But again follow the same rule! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## arlo

It is wise to be cautious but I really hope it all works out for you Good luck. Savannah is an F2. She doesn't shed. she has a looser coat than Arlo who is an F1. She doesn't really look that much like her mum or dad.


----------



## ally2895

Hi, we had a litter of F2 pups, 1 was slightly more curly, 1 was quite straight and the rest all 50/50 with lovely shaggy coats. I think F2 or F1 all litters are all slightly different. You need to decide which coat type, and look, you are after and then go from there, you can get both in F1 or F2. Some like curly tight coats, others like straigher coats and some like the shaggy soft coats.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

My two shed a little when I brush them and pick them up. Nothing like my previous dog. But they also bring my whole back yard into the house. Their favorite activities are rolling each other in the grass, rubbing their backs in the grass, ripping all of the flowers and plants, digging holes, etc. other than the clean up that wouldn't be a big deal except I'm allergic to grass. I take allergy pills to help but I know it's something I have to deal with. In addition to the puppy, I would also think about other triggers that'll be attached to them. Oh, and whenever my two find poochie friends, they don't just hang out with nonshedders. My two may play special because they are sibs, but I have found hair on them that did not sprout from one go their follicles. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mandym

Hi there I rarely come on here but felt i had to reply because you have a child with asthma.I have had f2 litters and there is always a flat coated puppy in the litter and they dio moult just like a cocker.I have seen quite a few of these flat coated puppys advertised as...will be curly and non shedding...when clearly they wont,its dishonest and also dangerous if the puppy ends up with a family with asthma( my daughter is asthmatic although now at 21 starting to outgrow it).when i have a family with allergy issues interested in a puppy i get them to visit several times but i let them spend time with the pup in the car,a small closed in space away from other dogs in my house so they can see if there are any reactions at all.I also wash and dry the puppy first too.If a breeder doesnt agree to this go elsewhere because its very important to find out before hand rather than later.The breeder can sit in the car with you if she is worried at all but i usually get to know new owners before hand anyway.I can usually tell by the time pup reaches 4-5 weeks which pup is the flat coated pup but remember that f1s can moult too so its important you spend as much time with the pup before you decide,good luck and any questions ask away,i will help all i can xxx


----------



## dmgalley

My F1 sheds. It's not a ton but he does. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi, any generation of Cockapoo can shed and this can even vary between litter siblings. My dog is an F1 a non shedder but his litter brother sheds a lot!!
If it is an absolute must that the dog must not shed them personally I would consider a poodle. You maybe lucky with a cross but as their coats change so much you could find that a puppy doesn't cause a reaction but at 8/9 months the adult coat comes through ( yes that comes off the dog into the environment) and the new coat causes a reaction. I agree with others it can also be saliva that sets a reaction off.
Would you have to rehome if the dog sets your daughter off at any time? That would be heart breaking for all of you, puppy included. It's nots impossible but will take a lot of research to find a genuine breeder that will assist you in making sure your puppy is suitable.
Good luck!


----------



## flowers

Hi and thank you all for your wonderful advice. I would definitely be very cautious when meeting this puppy and Mandy it is a really good idea of yours to ask the breeder if we can take the puppy into a confined space such as the car for a while and see how my daughter reacts. There is no way I would consider a puppy if my daughter has a reaction I would be so sad for all concerned to have to rehome and I would not put my family or a little pup through this. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## sugerlump

this is ginger, and she doesn't smell.and she doesn't shed.she is 18 months old and i have never got any hair off of her,not even when i brush her really hard.her fur is all most like a a weave the only long hair she has is on her ears.her fur is so thick i can not ever see her skin ,,i can not dig through the fur to see it.she is a beautiful and wonderfully dog.there is no other like her.i thank god for the day i got her.she is a cuddling loveable dog that can steal your heart in a minute


----------



## edenorchards

The proteins from a dog are what cause allergies-so keep puppies from licking your daughter if you're worried about asthma being triggered by allergies.

Otherwise, shedding wise, you want to avoid an F1. They're far more likely to shed than any other. The farther along generation-wise you go the less likely you are to find a shedding dog.

I breed many F2s and so far have never produced a shedding dog. You want to look at the cockapoo parents. Do they have double coats? Do they come from working lines or show line cockers?

Working lines are more likely to have double coats that shed. 

You should look for a breeder that does DNA testing on their puppies for allergy and asthma sufferers. It isn't very expensive ($50-90) and you can find out which puppy will shed and which will not.  
I do these tests on puppies whenever I have an allergy or asthma family looking because that is not something you want to mess around with.

The test just requires a cheek swab and the results are back in just a couple days. Anyone can take the cheek swab, it isn't hard. No reason not to perform these tests when there are children like your daughter involved. Ask the breeder.

You can also give the puppy a wet-hands test. Dampen your hands (not soaking) and rub them firmly down the puppy's back. Do you see hairs stuck to your hands?

Bring a metal tooth comb with you to meet the puppies. Using the fine-tooth side comb the puppy out from root to tip. Do you see hair in the comb? If you see more than a tiny amount of hair you probably want to pass on that particular puppy. If you see hairs that look super downy and are lighter in color than the coat looks they are definitely shedding hairs.

And finally do not use curl as a judging tool for shedding. I've seen very curly shedding dogs and flat-coated non shedding dogs. The only way to tell is with a DNA test for "furnishings" or hands, a comb, and time.

Good luck!!

PS-genetically speaking an F2 is not more likely to shed. The "grandfather effect" does not apply here at all. There are three different genes that are linked to shedding and there are more modifiers that have not been discovered as of yet. It is not a simple "dominant/recessive" thing that is in the Mendel pea plant experiments that the "grandfather effect" are making use of.

F2 dogs are not more likely to have "throwbacks" genetically speaking. It is simply not true.


----------

